# Breeding Guidance



## Pranesh (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi PAW LOVERS:hug:

I am new to this forum and I am just an year experienced with GSD. I am having my baby paw named as DEXTER and he is 13 months old:wub:. Inspired and loved by his actions I would love to become a GSD breeder. I have started researchin. I have got quite a bit of information. I want to become a complete and perfect breeder of GSD. People pls help me:help:.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

First thing first, start him on titles.

His is too young for definite hip x rays since they take till about 2 years of age, but you could get prelims done to see where he currently stands. Once he is two however he should have both hip / elbows X-rayed and sent to the OFA for clearance. I would look into DM testing too, rather new and some don't chose to do it but you might be interested in it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pranesh, I think you need to tell us where you live so that comments and guidance can be guided by this information. I am thinking you are not in US or Europe and thus your ability to follow our customs will be hampered.

Please post some photos and the pedigree of your dog!!

Welcome!

Lee


----------



## Pranesh (Feb 27, 2014)

Mocha said:


> First thing first, start him on titles.
> 
> His is too young for definite hip x rays since they take till about 2 years of age, but you could get prelims done to see where he currently stands. Once he is two however he should have both hip / elbows X-rayed and sent to the OFA for clearance. I would look into DM testing too, rather new and some don't chose to do it but you might be interested in it
> 
> ...


Hi Mocha! 
Thanks fr de response. I am not going to breed DEXTER. I am planning to procure a certified dog and breed. Want to become a certified breeder. I want to know what are all the things i gotta ponder before i start.


----------



## Pranesh (Feb 27, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Pranesh, I think you need to tell us where you live so that comments and guidance can be guided by this information. I am thinking you are not in US or Europe and thus your ability to follow our customs will be hampered.
> 
> Please post some photos and the pedigree of your dog!!
> 
> ...


Hi Wolfstraum,
Thanks fr de response. I am from INDIA. Tamilnadu to be precise. My baby is not certified. He is a cross breed. My breeder cheated me and I am little disappointed over that. My thinking is like when this cross breed angel can please me like this, how ll a true angel be a good companion. So only I want to start breeding. Hope I answered all your questions.


----------

